
PokemonGo-Map - madethemcry
https://github.com/AHAAAAAAA/PokemonGo-Map
======
madethemcry
I tried to decrypt it myself some days ago with Wireshark and Charles. I never
got deep enough to even think of building a map of pokemons. I think this is a
brilliant project and shows great knowledge of reverse engineering the
involved protocol.

